# Stance Width Tips Pweeze



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Height: 5'7/5'8
Weight: 140lbs
Board: 151
Current Stance width: 21 inches; give or take 1

SO YEAH! I'm spending more time in the park and I'm not sure whether or not I should increase my stance width. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK :O???


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's personal preference. But my girlfriend is 5'7" and she rides a 22.5. I'm 6' and ride 25.5 but that's for park all day everyday.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks mang; gives me the general idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Not to hijack, but how do you measure your stance width? Is it the distance between the insides of the bindings, or is it center to center?


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I did center to center


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

im 5'7 50% jumping, 25% rails, 25% riding. i have a 24" stance. i find it so much easier for everything except spinning to ride a wider stance.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I had over 23" for a set, @ 5'10 and find switching to a shorter stance around 22" worked better for me, just is a personal preference combined with your binding angles and whatever works for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> I'm not sure, but I did center to center


Yep. thats the ticket. stance width really depends on your physiology and is a very individual thing. I know a 5'6 inch lady friend that rides a 24.5 inch wide stance and she is very comfy with it. I am 6 ft and I ride 23.5 ?? so go figure. Play with it a little. You should strive for a stance that gives you a nice 50/50 weight distribution. Your weight centered right between your bindings/hips... have fun. It will evolve over the years as you fine tune your riding style.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm 5'9 163ish, I was riding like 20.5" I just recently hurt myself so I'm trying to widen my stance for more stability on rails I hope..

so now its set to 23" hope its better...
also my angles are fs 15 and bs -9


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I widened my stance to 24" from 22.5" over the weekend, and found that ollieing and buttering became a lot easier, but there was more leg burn from the wider stance. Plan on bumping it back down to 23.25" for a good balance. So it is possible to overdue it, just keep playing around with it and find a setting you like the best


----------

